# Surprised by Synapse SL Weight



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

Ok, I've recently completed a project build of a new old stock 2007 Cannondale Synapse SL. The bike is the Liquigas Team bike. I built the bike with a mix of Dura Ace and Ultegra and used the Cannondale carbon SI crankset. Just for kicks, I decided to weigh the bike today. Like all my bikes, I weighed it with speedplay X2 pedals, bottle cages, and a computer. What surprised me is that the weight came in at 18.8 lbs. Now, I know I wasn't going for light weight, and I could trim 1 lb by swapping wheels, but that seems a little high. My Roubaix Expert with better wheels comes in at 16.75 lbs.

Anyway, it has a great ride but the weight did surprise me.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

The Synapse did not get lighter till they started using HM carbon in 2008 I think.


----------



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

The seller I purchased it from said it was made using HM carbon, but who knows. It is a little strange how the bike is listed on Cannondale's web site. It is on the 2007 page, but listed as a 2008. Mine was made 9/2008. I like the Liquigas colors and think it's a pretty sweet looking bike. It's basically the same frame ridden in the 2007 Paris-Roubaix. Interesting reference in the below link:

http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=4844


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

The 2007 and 2008 SL 1 frames and forks are the same. The 2007 had slightly better components. I had a 2007 w/ full DA 7800, including the brakes. I replaced the saddle with a Selle Italia SLR. The bike with cages and w/o pedals weighed just a hair over 16 pounds.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

I just picked up a used 2008 Synapse SL frame/fork that looks like it is in good shape. I will put it on a postal scale tomorrow and let you know the weight for a 50cm version.

But I think you have to remember that no published manufacturer "claimed" weights are going to include bottles, cages, computers, pedals, etc. It's all relative. I would not be surprised if 90% of the carbon bikes in any given size weigh within. .33 pound of each other.


----------



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

I've got a bit over 500 miles on mine, and I love the ride. Eventually I'll put on some better wheels to cut the weight and improve performance.

BTW, my bikes:

2009 Roubaix Expert with Dura Ace / Ultega mix and 1500gm wheels 16.75lbs
2007 LeMond Zurich with Force and Bontrager X-lite wheels 16.6lbs
2007/2008 Synapse with Dura Ace / Ultegra mix and 1900gm wheels 18.8lbs

All weighed with pedals, cages, and computer.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

I just weighed a 2008 Synapse SL 1 frame, fork and headset. Granted I used an analog postal scale, so take it for what it's worth...

Frame (size 50), fork and headset = 3 lbs., 13 oz. or roughly 1729 grams. That's with nothing on it except seatpost binder clamp and water bottle cage bolts.

The fork only weighs about 397 grams. Scary to think I am trusting my face to a piece of carbon fiber that weighs less than 14 oz.


----------



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

Well that sounds about right. Doing quick math, the frame comes in at about 1250 grams for a 50cm. Mine is a 58cm so it would be a bit heavier. If I remember correctly, my LeMond came in at about 1000 grams. I never did weigh the Roubaix, but I'm guessing it is under 1100 grams.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

The tubes and BB and even the chainstays on the Synapse are pretty massive, so I imagine that take extra material is heavier. C'dale borrowed the chainstay shape from their MTB line.

To C'dale's credit, they don't market the bike as super light (despite the "SL"). They highlight comfort and performance.

I must say I'm a little worried about the carbon dropouts.


----------

